
Love JavaScript, but hate CSS? - rbanffy
https://dev.to/dceddia/love-javascript-but-hate-css-254e
======
zygimantasdev
Not directly related to the article, but IMO CSS is good for what we have now.
There is no better alternative. As for Javascript - there are many great
alternatives. (Scalajs, Purescript, Elm, Typescript,...)

------
UenoHDTV80
Yeah i don't get this sentiment but i see it a lot here. Not a programmer but
have coded websites since the early days. Css aint perfect but as long as
youre not doing extremely complex layouts, its easy. You could learn enough
css to get by in 2 hours. But for whatever reason, programmers don't bother to
learn it, and that's how you get stuff like React.

~~~
hamburglar1
I’m not sure that lack of css experience is what motivated the creation of
react’s UI as a function of state paradigm is orthogonal to styling.

~~~
UenoHDTV80
Gave my comment a second thought and you're right. React doesn't excuse you
from learning css.

------
rhapsodic
_> Look how nicely centered that little red square is! _

Is anyone able to see the red square to which the author refers? I'm not
seeing it.

~~~
erezyehuda
No red square for me. Using a recent Firefox on OSX.

